# Shredded Beethoven



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I like shredded wheat, but this is even better. Awesome young girl...


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

omg that's the coolest thing i think i've ever seen. this from a guy who'd love to play 3rd movement moonlight someday.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I wonder what ol' Ludwig would have thought of this?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty AWESOME!!!!

The adagio on the "Mondscheinsonate" happens to be one of my favourite piano works.

I think that, by now, Beethoven would be more than used to be surprised by crazy versions of his works!! 

Great post, Mr. DH!!!

Cheers ...Q

PS: By the way, you're about to receive something on your mail ...from Portugal


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

DAMN! Give her the Gold Medal now!!!!! That was serious Bill!


----------

